# Craftsman 31cc Tiller 316.29256 MTD no start - Hankster?



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

OK. Will be kinda long and touch several subjects. Sears MTD made 31cc tiller bought for father-in-law in 2004. Used last spring fine and in fall no start. Gas was completely run out, cylinder oiled, etc. Had spark, fuel, etc. Incredipull recoil system. Started pulling apart and threw in corner and got him a mantis. Now looking to get this SOB running for shucks and grins. May just be junk. Here's what has happened.

Pulled apart and thought that cylinder scored - not case as looks ok. Head bolts not real tight on 1 side. Other side stuck to heck and head bolt broke off. Got clutch drum off. Pulled flywheel. Key broken on flywheel. Seen that this is an issue. Loose bolts on heads issue. Loose bolts on intake an issue. Loose cluthch an issue. Magneto air gap an issue. 

1. Good headbolt looks tapered - is it? Can I use what looks like 1/4" hex or torx from hardware store with new gasket?
2. Got flywheel on ebay on cheap since key is built in flywheel. Hankster notes that this has to go on TIGHT when reinstalling the clutch and uses a "homemade" tool with a butterfly impact putting the clutch. Can anyone (Hankster?) comment on what the homemade tool is? Really concerned about this.
3. Don't know what he was using for oil bit the recoil assembly was caked with oil goo. Cleaned it up and recoils fine.
4. Is a blue threadlocker okay or recommended for the headbolts, carb bolts and crankshaft where clutch goes on (assiming I can get it tight enough)?

Will get new gaskets and headbolts. Reassemble and check compression, spark, etc and see what happens. I have used for the past 4-5 yrs mobil1 2xt syn for 2-cycle oil in my stuff, including the echo gt-200 trimmer that runs after 14-15 yrs and innerds are clean. I do not rebuild carbs, just replace em which I have done once on that echo along with fuel lines and tank grommet. It is getting tired and will be replaced in near future. Most other 2-cycle implements are sears and when replacing will go all one manufacturer. Opinions on following for when new arsenal (trimmer, chainsaw, blower, hedge trimmer) get replaced.
-Echo - how is new vortex engine compared to tornado
-Shindaiwa - How is hybrid engine
-Honda 4-cycle. Comments?
Sorry for lots info in one post. Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

smeltjr said:


> 1. Good headbolt looks tapered - is it? Can I use what looks like 1/4" hex or torx from hardware store with new gasket?
> 2. Got flywheel on ebay on cheap since key is built in flywheel. Hankster notes that this has to go on TIGHT when reinstalling the clutch and uses a "homemade" tool with a butterfly impact putting the clutch. Can anyone (Hankster?) comment on what the homemade tool is? Really concerned about this.


It's a 1/4-20 thread. You can replace it with a good quality 1/4-20 hex or torx head bolt. In fact I normally replace the bolts with regular bolts any time the cylinder comes off. The original bolts are "self-tapping" and come loose again.

We use a modified two pin clutch tool that is designed for a chain saw. Sorry, no part number for it as it was just something that was laying around that I modified. There is a torque spec for the clutch but I don't know what it is off the top of my head as I just use the impact.... learned how tight by trial and error 



> 3. Don't know what he was using for oil bit the recoil assembly was caked with oil goo. Cleaned it up and recoils fine.


Could have also been running rich.



> 4. Is a blue threadlocker okay or recommended for the headbolts, carb bolts and crankshaft where clutch goes on (assiming I can get it tight enough)?


No prob., I use it all the time on cylinder and sometimes the carb bolts. I wouldn't use it on the clutch.


----------



## Markivorytower (Apr 20, 2009)

Smeltjr... Did you ever get your31cc running?
Edge56... your 32cc... Any luck?
I have a Craftsman 32cc weedwacker with a Walbro carb.
I have tried everything I can think of. Gaskets seem in tact, it just isnt getting gas.
Primed plug... it starts... runs 5 sec dies. 
I am considering swapping out another Walbro that I have on the shelf. Desparate times... Mark


----------



## kluman (Apr 18, 2009)

*32 Craftsman*

Did you ever get it running. I have one that starts OK with thechoke engaged. WHen you try and give it some gas it dies.


----------



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

still workin on it and will advise. need the gaskets and will start puttin back together. roadblocks are favors for friends and regular extra time at wk. may be a week or so. you'll see a new post on a troy bilt 4-cycle next. thought i conquered that sob.


----------

